# Elmo



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Elmo enjoying run time


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

elmo looking at me.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

elmo playing


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think I might have to visit you with a great big stealing bag :yikes:, Elmo is just adorable :001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I think I might have to visit you with a great big stealing bag :yikes:, Elmo is just adorable :001_wub:


hehe yeah he is even in temperament he is one of the very few kits i have owned that have never ever went though nippy stage, i would be shocked if he ever niped me.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

elmo is a beautiful boy :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

He's gorgeous aswell! Such gorgeous ferrets!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow never seen a ferret with that dark colouring before, gorgeous, you can see he is very well looked after._


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he is just a baby at the moment hes 5 months old. he does have good colour I just hope he keeps it hehe.


----------

